

A New Prediction Market for the Masses - amichail
http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/10/25/a-new-prediction-market-for-the-masses/

======
MisterMerkin
<http://www.owise.com/>

Was around way before this. And I think there were others before "Web" was
even "2.0".

------
myoung8
What's with designers using these psychadelic spinning voids as background
animations lately?

